
Unicode Consortium requests addition of new block “Symbols for Legacy Computing” [pdf] - rbanffy
http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2019/19059-future-adds.pdf
======
FavouriteColour
Here is a link to the PDF with the characters:

[https://www.unicode.org/L2/L2019/19025-terminals-
prop.pdf](https://www.unicode.org/L2/L2019/19025-terminals-prop.pdf)

This is great! Lots of nostalgia.

